# Hello From Colorado



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hello from new poster and long time lurker to this and other forums. Have gone from cheesy to classy in 10 years with ideas picked up here and elsewhere. Each year I get braver and more ambitious; adding motion, using LEDS, chilled fog, etc. My MIB is first rate, even if I say so myself. Neighbor who is drafting and design teacher helped me design an eliptical cam that slowly raises the lid about 6 inches and slams shut with a bang. Thanks to ScareFX and FrightFX for great ideas.

Weather is always a crap shoot in Colorado for Halloween and I hold my breath every year that my work won't get snowed out. 

This year I am working on some styro gravestones, and a animated witch and cauldron, ala ScareFX. I am sure I will have many questions as the prjects go along.

Happy Hauntings!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

How are you doing Jim. Glad to me you.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Jim...we need pics of your props!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to the forum! I'd love to see pictures of the MIB.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our forum Jim - Like you I also started out as a lurker and now participate on a daily basis. Like to see pictures of your haunt when you get a chance. Never be afraid of trying new things. Cheesy to classy is how a lot of haunters including myself start out as. Pretty soon you will be looking for more space for your precious props.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome , welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Jim. No need to lurk in this forum, everyone's welcome.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Jim. Glad you joined.


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

As soon as I am able I will be posting some photos. Now that I am getting my feet wet with wiper motors, I might try to adapt my MIB to run off that instead of the BBQ rotisserie motor I am using now. It has good torque but make a little too much noise. OMG it sure makes people jump when it slams shut.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to the madness jim! The more the scarier, I always say. :googly:


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I'm sorry I've been neglecting my welcome posts again. 

Hi Jim, I'm Hib glad to meat chew.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome Jim,
Lots to see and do here


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi JIm and I say welcome as well. Ive learned so much from these folks and its always cool to see everyones pics.....................sooooooooooo when you can get some posted LOL. I for one live for pics heheheheh. Oh Im Wormyt


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Cheesy to Classy here too Jim. I had "panelling" tombstones before discovering "halloween on the net" LOL. I too have been working on Scare Fx's witch cauldron. There is a thread called "its no Zombie how too.. but here it goes" I think, anyway... there are a few of us doing it this year and hammering out some ideas in that thread, check it! 

Glad you joined the forum. I would like to see pics too! Have a spooky time!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Sorry all, Im hijacking this thread for a sec:


wormyt said:


> Hi JIm and I say welcome as well. Ive learned so much from these folks and its always cool to see everyones pics


WORMYT - weve learned from you! YOu rock!! - Jim check out Wormy Ts pics, shes awesome!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. Always something going on here. :jol:


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome jim, im sure you will find all the motivation you need on here.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jim. Yea! Another Colorado member.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hellrazor said:


> Sorry all, Im hijacking this thread for a sec:
> 
> WORMYT - weve learned from you! YOu rock!! - Jim check out Wormy Ts pics, shes awesome!


Yeah me too ...WormyT has some awesome ideas. Its great to see that its all done by a woman. Im truely inspired.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

wormyt said:


> Hi JIm and I say welcome as well. Ive learned so much from these folks and its always cool to see everyones pics.....................sooooooooooo when you can get some posted LOL. I for one live for pics heheheheh. Oh Im Wormyt


That would the 



 if you were not aware.


----------



## jim6918 (Aug 18, 2006)

OMH WormyT, you are awesome indeed! Hellrazor, ur no slouch either. Really like the added touch of the green foam bubling over ur cauldron, Already stole that idea if you don't mind. How did i survive without this forum?


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

We all ask ourselves the same question. Welcome to the forum.


----------

